# Getting a new puppy: raw diet?



## Pilgrim123 (Jul 26, 2014)

It's been a long time since we had a puppy, but I remember we were advised to transition a pup from the breeder's food to the new one over a lengthy period. After all, they have enough new things to get used to without a change in diet as well! There's also the problem of a puppy's more delicate stomach. So many foods are just too rich for a young puppy, and you don't want to be dealing with diarrhea as well as potty training. 
Good luck with the pup!


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

I have 2 pups (~2 years, 4.5 months) that were weaned onto raw, have never had kibble. I strongly suggest you keep your pup on the breeder's kibble until your pup is home & settled in. The change in environment, water supply, stress...can cause or bring about digestive issues that can be troublesome to resolve without knowing the factors causing it, a food change on top of it all is not something you want to throw in the mix. That being said, food changes need to be gradual but I 've been told not to mix kibble & raw at the same feeding, so if you're feed 3x's a day, start slowing replacing meals w/ raw. I feed raw from grinds provided by Blue Ridge Beef as well Top Quality Dog Food, cheaper & still quality IMO than a brand like Primal. Check for co-ops in your area & try to find yourself a local mentor. Puppies need to have a balanced diet as they are rapidly growing.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

There are a couple facebook groups "Raw Feeding Friends" I think is one, you could probably join one of those groups and find great information about how to transition. I feed my GOlden raw and my collie kibble. Tonight my husband fed the dogs and couldn't find a packet of raw that was thawed out so he just gave the Golden a scoop of kibble. She was delighted and it won't cause her a bit of trouble. She switches back and forth all the time. I agree with letting the puppy adjust to your home on her breeder's food and then when the bag of food is gone switch her over. She should have no trouble.


----------



## Yaichi's Mom (Jul 21, 2012)

Congrats on your upcoming new pup!! You must be so excited.

I didn“t migrate Brisby to a raw diet until she was about 2 years old ( wish I had done this from when she was a pup), therefore I can“t offer you any advice for starting with young puppy.

What I can suggest is that you consider finding yourself a holistic veterinarian who supports/advocates feeding raw. According to Brisby's vet, most prepared raw diets claim to be balanced and complete, however more often than not, they are not and lack essential vitamins, minerals and Omega 3. You will likely need to mix some kind of supplement with the Primal patties to ensure that your new pup is getting a complete and balanced diet.A DVM with raw feeding experience would be able to tell you what specifically you need to add to the raw food of your choice.

For example, I feed Brisby Big Country Raw dinners and blends. The food is great quality and has all kinds of goodies in it, however our vet recommends adding Dr Dobias Green min, Soul Food and a good Omega 3 oil to the diet ( this is what she does for her dogs). You don't need to use these products however a vet will best be able to guide you as to what you need to add as all foods are different, specifically for a growing pup...and no, you don't need the kibble at all. 

Looking forward to read how you make out!


----------



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

So did the willpower fail and you went back and got the male puppy? Enjoy


----------



## razor488 (Feb 5, 2017)

puddles everywhere said:


> So did the willpower fail and you went back and got the male puppy? Enjoy


haha I managed to hold strong!! I found a great breeder that has all of the health clearances in order. It is going to be a long three months =(


----------



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

Congratulations! Hey the timing is perfect, spring is a much better time to bring home a puppy. Can't wait to get pictures


----------



## razor488 (Feb 5, 2017)

Do you guys feed raw for every meal or can you do a high quality kibble for the morning meal and maybe the raw patties for dinner? What are some brands to consider other than Primal?


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

razor488 said:


> Do you guys feed raw for every meal or can you do a high quality kibble for the morning meal and maybe the raw patties for dinner? What are some brands to consider other than Primal?


I feed a 50-50 diet to my 2 boys. They are fed Acana kibble in the morning and raw (or home cooked) for supper. I use a lot of the Carnivora food. It comes in a number of different proteins (ie. rabbit, beef, pork, duck, elk, bison, llama, lamb) and comes in patty form. I take it out in the morning and let it thaw for the day. I also use Sojos which is a dehydrated food. You just add water, let it sit for awhile and feed. It comes in beef, turkey, lamb, goat and plain (you just add your own protein). Another raw I use is Nature's Variety. 


I also use chicken necks regularly. I normally add a few to their suppers. Chicken backs are also good but my one boy doesn't seem to care for them. I also buy meats from the grocery store (ie. liver, kidney, heart, steak) and feed those as well. I will also once a month or so make a crock pot full of doggy stew (ground beef, stew meat, chicken, turkey) with a variety of veggies. 


I started my last boy (who is now 4.5 years old) on raw as soon as I brought him home from the breeders. I started slowly but he transitioned well and had no issues at all. I'm hoping to bring a new puppy home in August/September and will be starting him on raw as well.


Good luck!!!


----------



## Yaichi's Mom (Jul 21, 2012)

razor488 said:


> Do you guys feed raw for every meal or can you do a high quality kibble for the morning meal and maybe the raw patties for dinner?


I eliminated kibble entirely from Brisby's diet over 2 years ago. 

She is mostly raw fed with a bit of home cooked in between. 

You could do the above, however there are varying opinions of what a "high quality" kibble is or if it even exists. There also are other raw products available that are fresh frozen and are not in patty form. 

You may find these of interest:













> What are some brands to consider other than Primal?


I don't know where you are located therefore I don't know what to suggest to you. You can also make your own raw blends ( video below)






If I were to do the above I would make the recipe in much larger quantities, portion out and freeze. It's pretty easy to do and you can always watch for the grocery store sales to buy your meat.


----------



## Melfice (Aug 4, 2012)

Yaichi's Mom said:


> I eliminated kibble entirely from Brisby's diet over 2 years ago.
> 
> She is mostly raw fed with a bit of home cooked in between.
> 
> ...


Thanks so much for the info and videos! I want to start feeding my pups raw, but the cost might be an issue I am thinking. For my two Pomeranian's I will switch them over for sure, but my Golden and Brittany will require 1 pound of food each per day? That will cost a good amount more than the kibble I feed them now. But, I want them to have the best food they can get, and I hear a lot of good things about a raw diet.

I think 1 pounds each for my two big dogs might not be enough food, because they are both active and they eat two cups of kibble a day. 

Rusty is 65 pounds, and Kerrie Ann is 33 pounds (both are active dogs).


----------



## Yaichi's Mom (Jul 21, 2012)

Melfice said:


> Thanks so much for the info and videos! I want to start feeding my pups raw, but the cost might be an issue I am thinking. For my two Pomeranian's I will switch them over for sure, but my Golden and Brittany will require 1 pound of food each per day? That will cost a good amount more than the kibble I feed them now. But, I want them to have the best food they can get, and I hear a lot of good things about a raw diet.
> 
> I think 1 pounds each for my two big dogs might not be enough food, because they are both active and they eat two cups of kibble a day.
> 
> Rusty is 65 pounds, and Kerrie Ann is 33 pounds (both are active dogs).


Melfice, here is a food calculator for the raw that I feed Brisby ( Big Country Raw).

Big Country Raw | Food For Dogs

I would assume that the amounts of raw needed would be approximately the same.

If I want to keep Brisby at about 65lbs I would feed app. 1 lb of a complete and balanced raw diet/day. Keep in mind that one needs to subtract treats and other things you add to the diet to keep at an ideal weight, therefore in principle I would feed less than one lb. if I am adding things like raw egg, kefir, cottage cheese etc....and of course if she is getting treats during the day, a tendon or stuffed Kong at night etc. 

If you can find a good raw co-op locally that can help you get started, that could also reduce your cost rather than buying totally prepared. Here is an example of one I use for some things with their prices: 

Quality raw meat at reasonable prices, Whitby,Oshawa ,Toronto ,Markham ,Durham Region , GTA - Heronview Raw and Natural

Prices here in Canada are more expensive in the US, therefore you will probably be able to feed for less than what it costs here.

In addition, the last time I bought a large bag of Orijen Regional here more than 2 years ago, it was $118.00!!! Raw is really not more expensive than this. 

You will also need to factor in the cost of some supplements and a good Omega 3 to add to a raw diet to ensure that it is complete and balanced, as most prepared raw frozen diets ( tubs or patties) are not, even if they claim to be.

Wishing you the best of luck in moving all your pups to the best diet you are able to provide!!


----------



## Melfice (Aug 4, 2012)

Yaichi's Mom said:


> Melfice, here is a food calculator for the raw that I feed Brisby ( Big Country Raw).
> 
> Big Country Raw | Food For Dogs
> 
> ...


Thanks so much again! I will look into supplements, and for the Omega 3 sardines are good for the dogs I take it? I will research other supplements as well. One thing about my latest addition to the pack, that I might wait until Teddy Bear is older before switch him to raw. Teddy Bear is 5 months old, and I want to make sure he gets the correct complete and balanced meals during the puppy stage.

Maybe I should not wait for him to get older tho. If I prepare the raw diets correctly, the young pup should be ok I'm sure. I really want the dogs to stop eating kibble, and I hope raw helps them live long and healthy lives


----------



## razor488 (Feb 5, 2017)

What/how much supplements need to be added if you feed Big Country Raw?


----------



## Yaichi's Mom (Jul 21, 2012)

Melfice said:


> Thanks so much again!


You are more than welcome. 

I am only trying to share my journey and learning with my journey with Brisby. I was determined that after I lost my bridge girl Yaich to hemangiosarcoma, that I would do all I could to attempt to give Brisby the best chance I was able to ward the cancer demon away...which is felling so many of our precious GR at an alarming rate and young age.

In retrospect, had I known, what I think I know now, I would have started Brisby off on a raw and/or home cooked diet as a puppy. 

The food journey for me started when Brisby began to have health issues at a young age: joint/limping, tore her ACL at the age of 2, skin issues, developed intermittent urinary incontinence ( deemed spay incontinence) etc....long story. Anyway, I was not happy with what my conventional vet was recommending for treatment and sought to find a holistic veterinarian. 

This journey lead me to a wonderful holistic veterinarian, who immediately suggested I stop feeding kibble, most store bought treats, no Dentabones ( although Brisby) loved them etc. We first started with a home cooked diet recommended: 
HILARY'S BLEND (formerly THE BALANCER) supplement for home-made meals

I bought the book, the supplement ( via this DVM), however it was too cumbersome having to weigh everything etc. ,,,just something about it that I didn't feel right about...didn't like the consistency etc. 

To make a very long story short, although Brisby improved tremendously under the holistic vets care, we healed her ACL with CM, there were still issues with her overall health at the age of 2 years. Our holistic vet referred us to a homeopathic vet ( Dr. Richard Pitcairn trained/advance graduate) who has been more than amazing. I am beyond grateful that we have this DVM....her waiting list is into the next century...however I digress.

She immediately took Brisby off all commercially prepared anything....treats, cookies...among many other things ( Rxs, over vaccination, antibiotics unless absolutely necessary et) I honestly didn't know that the Dentabone that Brisby so loved and that I was giving her every night contained so many toxins and so much fat and really didn't do anything for her teeth at all. ..among many other things.

I read and read.,,,everything and anything I could get my eyes on. 

She ( our vet) along with Dr Karen Becker and many others are huge advocates of "real, live, nutritious" food, provided that we balance this food to ensure that it is complete and balanced. This is VERY important. 

If you haven't seen this I would recommend the watch: 






BTW. the video above specifically mentions the *GR cancer study* and the increased cancer rates in all dogs in general.



> I will look into supplements, and for the Omega 3 sardines are good for the dogs I take it? I will research other supplements as well.


Yes, sardines are good, however if you are going to move to raw, you need to ensure that you are feeding a complete and balanced diet. I don't know if just adding sardines either raw, cooked or canned will ensure the Omega 3 and other essential elements to the diet.



> One thing about my latest addition to the pack, that I might wait until Teddy Bear is older before switch him to raw. Teddy Bear is 5 months old, and I want to make sure he gets the correct complete and balanced meals during the puppy stage.


You can do this either feeding totally a raw diet or a mix of raw and home cooked. You just need to ensure the above. 

I truly wish I would not have waited 2 years to get Brisby off to the best start that I could have.



> Maybe I should not wait for him to get older tho. If I prepare the raw diets correctly, the young pup should be ok I'm sure. I really want the dogs to stop eating kibble, and I hope raw helps them live long and healthy lives


I am with you on this one. Get your pup off to the best start you are able and can afford and how much time you are willing to spend to either prepare the food or just buy it and add to ensure the diet it complete and balanced. 

Once one gets into a routine, it really isn't that difficult, nor time consuming, however it certainly is more than just measuring out a cup or more of kibble.

I think for most of us, that is the MAIN goal...to ensure that the help our pups have a long and healthy life to the best of our ability.


----------



## Yaichi's Mom (Jul 21, 2012)

razor488 said:


> What/how much supplements need to be added if you feed Big Country Raw?


Not that much.

There are many supplements out there. The Big Country Raw site recommends some, so do others.

Brisby's vet recommends Dr Peter Dobias Green Min and Soul Food ( this is what she supplements for her own dogs):

Dr. Dobias Original Products

They may seem expensive, however Brisby gets 1/2 tsp/day in her dinner along with about 3/4 of a tsp of her Omega 3 ( Ascenta or Rx Vitamin Ultra EFA)

The jar of both of the above supplements lasts about 3 months, give or take a bit. 

Keep in mind though, this depends on what you decide to feed. This is what our vet recommends with what I am feeding with Big Country Raw after she has thoroughly looked at the nutritional breakdown of this food. It may not be the same with other raw foods.


----------



## Melfice (Aug 4, 2012)

Yaichi's Mom said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7P85BMCCboI
> 
> If I were to do the above I would make the recipe in much larger quantities, portion out and freeze. It's pretty easy to do and you can always watch for the grocery store sales to buy your meat.


I have been making this recipe for my pups, using all the items listed in the video. My dogs really seem to like their new food so far. Kerrie Ann my Brittany was unsure of it at first, but she is getting used to it. I just hope that recipe is balanced, and it will be good for them long term. I'll try and find some more raw recipes, and I will change the potion to other types that way the dogs won't get bored of their food (I plan on using chicken, lamb and salmon in place of the ground beef).

Thanks a lot for sharing the videos with us all


----------



## Yaichi's Mom (Jul 21, 2012)

Melfice said:


> I have been making this recipe for my pups, using all the items listed in the video. My dogs really seem to like their new food so far. Kerrie Ann my Brittany was unsure of it at first, but she is getting used to it. I just hope that recipe is balanced, and it will be good for them long term. I'll try and find some more raw recipes, and I will change the potion to other types that way the dogs won't get bored of their food (I plan on using chicken, lamb and salmon in place of the ground beef).
> 
> Thanks a lot for sharing the videos with us all


I am so glad that you are doing well with a raw diet!! 

When I first started Brisby on raw, she wasn't sure about it either, however now she actually does what I call her "happy dance" when it's meal time, which she never did waiting for her Orijen. 

This is a long, however interesting presentation by Dr Dee Blanco DVM on species appropriate balanced diets that some may be interested in. She goes through all the benefits, concerns of feeding raw, as well as how easy it is to do....plus a bunch more.






Keep us posted on how you are making out.


----------



## Melfice (Aug 4, 2012)

Yaichi's Mom said:


> I am so glad that you are doing well with a raw diet!!
> 
> When I first started Brisby on raw, she wasn't sure about it either, however now she actually does what I call her "happy dance" when it's meal time, which she never did waiting for her Orijen.
> 
> ...


Thanks much, and I'll watch this video tonight when I get home 

Btw, I switched the dogs to raw cold turkey, and I have had no issues at all. Their stools are good, and they did not have upset stomachs as well. So far, so good and I am planning on using beef, chicken, lamb and turkey as their main meat sources. Also, some salmon from time-to-time to change things up some more.

I'll be looking for sales on meats, and stock up. The cost of feeding raw is more, but not that much more I think. We shall see how it goes over all, but I want what's best for my pups


----------



## Yaichi's Mom (Jul 21, 2012)

Melfice said:


> Thanks much, and I'll watch this video tonight when I get home
> 
> Btw, I switched the dogs to raw cold turkey, and I have had no issues at all. Their stools are good, and they did not have upset stomachs as well. So far, so good and I am planning on using beef, chicken, lamb and turkey as their main meat sources. Also, some salmon from time-to-time to change things up some more.
> 
> I'll be looking for sales on meats, and stock up. The cost of feeding raw is more, but not that much more I think. We shall see how it goes over all, but I want what's best for my pups


Just checking to see how you are doing with the raw diet.

Today I had a victory with Brisby...I finally got her to eat/chew a raw chicken neck and foot. 

I was worried about her teeth and lack of chewing with the ground raw I was feeding her. Both of these apparently are good for teeth as I can't get her to chew on any other raw bones, only dehydrated beef tendons.

Hope you are doing well with your transition.


----------



## Melfice (Aug 4, 2012)

Yaichi's Mom said:


> Just checking to see how you are doing with the raw diet.
> 
> Today I had a victory with Brisby...I finally got her to eat/chew a raw chicken neck and foot.
> 
> ...


Everything went very well for the week I had them on a raw diet, but I switched them back to kibble until all of it's gone. I wanted to see how well their systems would handle a pure raw diet, and no issues at all...which I'm very happy about! 

I have about 3 weeks worth of kibble left, and once that's gone my pups will be on a raw diet going forward. I don't want to waste the money I spent on the kibble for no reason haha.

Thanks for asking, and I'll keep you all updated with the dogs, and their new diet!


----------



## Redmeadow (Mar 30, 2017)

I feed raw 50/50 with dry. If i feed just dry she will leave it and wait for her raw. I feed minced beef and chicken, whole fresh rabbit and lamb tripe. Lamb tripe is best dirty for the added nutrients. Also add fish oils, eggs and raw veg.


----------



## Yaichi's Mom (Jul 21, 2012)

Melfice said:


> Everything went very well for the week I had them on a raw diet, but I switched them back to kibble until all of it's gone. I wanted to see how well their systems would handle a pure raw diet, and no issues at all...which I'm very happy about!
> 
> I have about 3 weeks worth of kibble left, and once that's gone my pups will be on a raw diet going forward. I don't want to waste the money I spent on the kibble for no reason haha.
> 
> Thanks for asking, and I'll keep you all updated with the dogs, and their new diet!


Glad to hear that your raw trial went well!! 

I don't blame you for not wasting the kibble. I had almost a full bag of Orijen left when I decided to make the switch...at almost $118/large bag here 2 years ago, it would be a huge "ouch" to let that go to waste. I kept a bit of the bag and gave the rest to a friend of mine who also has a GR and was going through some tough financial times.

Looking forward to hearing how the new diet goes when you get there


----------



## Yaichi's Mom (Jul 21, 2012)

Redmeadow said:


> I feed raw 50/50 with dry. If i feed just dry she will leave it and wait for her raw. I feed minced beef and chicken, whole fresh rabbit and lamb tripe. Lamb tripe is best dirty for the added nutrients. Also add fish oils, eggs and raw veg.


LOL.....tripe is like doggy crack, isn't it?!? 

I also add raw egg a couple of times a week and about 2 tbsp of kefir at dinner time daily, along with fish oil and 2 other supplements.

I actually got Brisby to chew on a raw chicken foot yesterday and she ate it after several failed attempts. All I could think of was yuck, but she thoroughly enjoyed it. Can't get her to do anything with raw turkey neck...she wants to carry it around the house which is a no, no.


----------



## Redmeadow (Mar 30, 2017)

Yaichi's Mom said:


> LOL.....tripe is like doggy crack, isn't it?!?
> 
> I also add raw egg a couple of times a week and about 2 tbsp of kefir at dinner time daily, along with fish oil and 2 other supplements.
> 
> I actually got Brisby to chew on a raw chicken foot yesterday and she ate it after several failed attempts. All I could think of was yuck, but she thoroughly enjoyed it. Can't get her to do anything with raw turkey neck...she wants to carry it around the house which is a no, no.


 It does go down well :laugh: I think its because it smells so horrible lol.
What is kefir?


----------



## Yaichi's Mom (Jul 21, 2012)

Redmeadow said:


> It does go down well :laugh: I think its because it smells so horrible lol.
> What is kefir?


So Long Yeast, Hello Kefir! - Dogs Naturally Magazine

It is usually available in the dairy section of most grocery stores, near the yogurt, sour cream etc.


----------



## Melfice (Aug 4, 2012)

Yaichi's Mom said:


> Glad to hear that your raw trial went well!!
> 
> I don't blame you for not wasting the kibble. I had almost a full bag of Orijen left when I decided to make the switch...at almost $118/large bag here 2 years ago, it would be a huge "ouch" to let that go to waste. I kept a bit of the bag and gave the rest to a friend of mine who also has a GR and was going through some tough financial times.
> 
> Looking forward to hearing how the new diet goes when you get there


That's an idea about giving the kibble away to a friend! I will see if my friend will take it, and I wanted to ask you. What's your recipe for raw food you use for your pups? I am going to use the recipe in the video you posted here, and I will be feeding raw green tripe, chicken legs, wings and necks a few times a week as well. 

I want to invest into a meat grinder, so I can grind the whole chicken with bones and other meats like lamb etc. I am really looking forward to trying different meats and switching my dogs to their raw diet.

Oh, and I don't know if it was just me or not. But, during the week my pups were on their raw diet...they did seem to have more energy haha. On our daily walks they were non-stop fast paced walking, more faster than normal. :grin2:


----------



## Redmeadow (Mar 30, 2017)

Yaichi's Mom said:


> So Long Yeast, Hello Kefir! - Dogs Naturally Magazine
> 
> It is usually available in the dairy section of most grocery stores, near the yogurt, sour cream etc.


Im going give that ago! I usually give goats milk so she will like this.


----------



## Yaichi's Mom (Jul 21, 2012)

Melfice said:


> That's an idea about giving the kibble away to a friend! I will see if my friend will take it, and I wanted to ask you. What's your recipe for raw food you use for your pups? I am going to use the recipe in the video you posted here, and I will be feeding raw green tripe, chicken legs, wings and necks a few times a week as well.
> 
> I want to invest into a meat grinder, so I can grind the whole chicken with bones and other meats like lamb etc. I am really looking forward to trying different meats and switching my dogs to their raw diet.
> 
> Oh, and I don't know if it was just me or not. But, during the week my pups were on their raw diet...they did seem to have more energy haha. On our daily walks they were non-stop fast paced walking, more faster than normal. :grin2:


I must admit I cheat a bit as I have found a good small raw food provider in the Niagara Region of Ontario ( Big Country Raw, along with a great raw food store ( Heronview Raw and Naturals .BTW, both deliver to various region in Southern Ontario and Big Country Raw is available in most Pet Valu stores and some Global stores for those in Ontario who are interested in a raw diet.

I have been thinking of grinding my own, however I haven't gotten there yet since I have access to these excellent suppliers.
Many raw feeders here, who buy from Heronview, feed a mix of ground and things like beef cheeks, chicken feet, turkey necks, chicken leg quarters etc. just as they are. I don't do that either...or at minimum I haven't gotten there yet.

From what I have learned so far, what is important is to ensure that the meat, fat, bone and organ ratios are kept. In addition, that is is important to add some fruit and veggies to the meat mixture. Raw eggs ( chicken, duck, quail...whole with ground up shells) is also good. A probiotic like Kefir ( I give about 2 tbsp/day) is also a good addition.

Brisby's vets totally support and recommend a raw diet, however they recommend adding a supplement to ensure that Brisby gets all the vitamins and minerals required. What our vet recommends is Soul Food and Green Min ( Dr Peter Dobias ) These may seem a bit expensive, however each jar lasts app. 3 months. I give Brisby 1/2 tsp of each daily.

Lastly, add a good Omega 3 Oil ( app 1/2 - 1 tsp daily)

I give you huge kudos for doing your own raw and grinding your meats!! 

Some of this information may be helpful to you to ensure that you are mixing up the most complete and balanced diet you are able.

How To Make Raw Dog Food

Easy Home-Prepared Dog Food | Whole Dog Journal

DogAware.com: Homemade Diets for Dogs

LOL....yes, a raw diet is kind of like high octane gasoline!! I have found this with Brisby too.

Looking forward to hearing how you make out with making a raw diet "from scratch"


----------



## Melfice (Aug 4, 2012)

Yaichi's Mom said:


> I have been thinking of grinding my own, however I haven't gotten there yet since I have access to these excellent suppliers.
> Many raw feeders here, who buy from Heronview, feed a mix of ground and things like beef cheeks, chicken feet, turkey necks, chicken leg quarters etc. just as they are. I don't do that either...or at minimum I haven't gotten there yet.
> 
> From what I have learned so far, what is important is to ensure that the meat, fat, bone and organ ratios are kept. In addition, that is is important to add some fruit and veggies to the meat mixture. Raw eggs ( chicken, duck, quail...whole with ground up shells) is also good. A probiotic like Kefir ( I give about 2 tbsp/day) is also a good addition.
> ...


Thanks a lot for the good information! I have 4 dogs, and two are Poms. So, I hope the recipe I am using is OK for them (where they don't get too much vitamins etc).

Like I said, I'll be feeding green tripe, chicken wings, legs (same for turkey) and other good stuff for my pups (+ their normal raw recipe)! Btw, they LOVE their raw meals like no tomorrow and I can't wait for the kibble to be gone soon!

Oh, so it was not me about my dogs having more energy then haha This will be good for all the hiking we will do this Spring and Summer!!!


----------



## Melfice (Aug 4, 2012)

Yaichi's Mom said:


> I must admit I cheat a bit as I have found a good small raw food provider in the Niagara Region of Ontario ( Big Country Raw, along with a great raw food store ( Heronview Raw and Naturals .BTW, both deliver to various region in Southern Ontario and Big Country Raw is available in most Pet Valu stores and some Global stores for those in Ontario who are interested in a raw diet.
> 
> I have been thinking of grinding my own, however I haven't gotten there yet since I have access to these excellent suppliers.
> Many raw feeders here, who buy from Heronview, feed a mix of ground and things like beef cheeks, chicken feet, turkey necks, chicken leg quarters etc. just as they are. I don't do that either...or at minimum I haven't gotten there yet.
> ...


I started switching them to raw yesterday! I'm giving 75% kibble, and 25% for a few days, and I think a slower change might be better for them. I don't have much kibble left now, and I made a week's worth of raw food for them. Every Sunday will be the "make food" day for the pups. I will make a whole week of food for them, and freeze it until I need the package. 

Also, I check for sales on whole chicken, chicken legs and wings for the dogs. I need to buy a good meat grinder, so I can grind up the whole chicken and parts to make meals for the dogs. I will follow the recipe video you shared with us here, and I will add the oils and other stuff to the meats. 

What's great about a whole chicken with the liver, heart and other parts will be a balanced meal. I will grind up with the bones, and it should be good meals for the pups 

I'm going to order the green tripe, beef kidneys and duck necks online to add to their meal lists. Because I want to have a weekly "menu" for the dogs. Where one week is beef for their meat, and the next week will be chicken, and then a week of turkey. Each week will be something different, and I will add a day or two of green tripe for their meals. Treats will always be fresh fruits, cooked chicken and raw chicken legs, wings and duck necks.

So, as you can see I have a lot of good plans and I hope everything is balanced for my pups! I hope I will make their meals correctly (balanced is so important), and the raw diets help them live longer lives, and be healthier too!!!

I'll try and find a book or two to have new raw food recipe ideas, but I think I'm on a good start so far haha


----------

